# My diet



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok i've been training for 3 years.

Started at around 10 stone, now in 12.7 stone.

But i really need to sort my diet out if i want to get bigger. My diet is healthy so its all really about having more calories and more protien.I'm pretty lean at the moment so a few extra calories will put on some poundage i hope.

7.30am

USN MUSCLE FUEL ANABOLIC IN 500 ML WATER (3 scoop) 50G PROTEIN

8am

3 weetabix / muesli / oats

2 brown bread

banana

green tea

10am

4 BOILED EGGS (white only) 32G PROTEIN

12pm

150g chicken fillet OR SOMETIMES 27OG CHICKEN 40G-70G PROTEIN

250g brown rice

green tea

3pm

FRUIT

water

4pm-6pm

TRAINING

6.30pm

meat / fish / veg

8.30pm

NUTS

10pm

USN MUSCLE FUEL ANABOLIC (3 SCOOPS) 50G PROTEIN

Im getting more extreme mass because i have run out in just a month of having it. ( 500 - 1000 CALORIES PER DRINK DEPENDING ON HOW MANY SCOOPS I HAVE )

Plus during the day i snack on kp honey roasted nuts

my 6.30 meal could really be anything. MEAT/ FISH / VEG / HOME MADE SPAG BOL /HOME MADE CURRY..

FEW BURGERS HERE AND THERE. IM SURE EVERYONE DOES IT

ESTIMATED ALL THIS IS JUST AROUND:

250 GRAMS PROTEIN

I WILL NEED TO WORK OUT WHAT THE CALORIES ARE. Just a quick look and im saying around 3000 calories

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CRITIQUE.:becky:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking good mate. What do you do for a living?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been working 7 years now for a big local housing association working as a estate caretaker.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

7.30am /8.00

USN MUSCLE FUEL ANABOLIC IN 500 ML WATER (3 scoop) 50G PROTEIN to much protein fro ya mass! 30-40 max

3 weetabix / muesli / oats

2 brown bread wheres the protein?

banana

green tea

10am/11am

4 BOILED EGGS (white only) 32G PROTEIN 12g protein in 4 eggs not enuff

12pm/14:00

150g chicken fillet OR SOMETIMES 27OG CHICKEN 40G-70G PROTEIN

250g brown rice

green tea

3pm/17:00

FRUIT no protein/ no carbs?

water

4pm-6pm

TRAINING

6.30pm/20:00

meat / fish / veg 30-40g protien/carbs

8.30pm

NUTS no protine?

10pm/11:00 p shake

USN MUSCLE FUEL ANABOLIC (3 SCOOPS) 50G PROTEIN to much to late.

extreme mass = extreme fat change for a low carb protein shake. ya eating time every 3 hours each meal 30-40 grams of protein, carbs u work out for the day majority of carbs before workout less as ya night goes on, extreme mass is like a burgerking tripple whoppermeal x 2 not made to keep u lean its cheap cause its not good quality protine or fats or anything heart attack shake.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thunderman1 said:


> 7.30am /8.00
> 
> usn muscle fuel anabolic in 500 ml water (3 scoop) 50g protein to much protein fro ya mass! 30-40 max
> 
> ...


i dont always stick to this diet. I mainly eat different daily. I HAVE RESPONDED IN GREEN WRITING


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah i thought that but daily diet should be ruffly the same eat every three hours per meal 30-40g protein, between 300-600g carbs split throw the day fats between 0-10gish cals wouldent bother they dont mean nuthing while eating this well, but one ting u dont wanna go below 700 cals of u will feel like s**t. i find it easyer to eat for my bodys needs rather than taste your fueling ya body with what it needs to grow and keep lean so i just get it down asap and im ready for the next un. and the extreme mass stuff not great protein lots of fat and over the top cals might put weight on ya but not muscle. id just get a gud protein shake instead u will get better quality protine from it and less carbs fats etc metrex meal replacments always do me but they can get expensive depending on how many u have per day.

extream itself offer gud products but i just dont hold a lot for mass shakes of any kind just dont see the point everyone seems in such a hurry to put weight on these days and as quick as possible its not good for ur heart body etc and its fooling people in to beliving they are bigger than they are and when it comes time to diet leads to alot of dissapointment. just give ya body what it need and u will go a long way.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I always get my protein from extreme


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thunderman1 said:


> yeah i thought that but daily diet should be ruffly the same eat every three hours per meal 30-40g protein, between 300-600g carbs split throw the day fats between 0-10gish cals wouldent bother they dont mean nuthing while eating this well, but one ting u dont wanna go below 700 cals of u will feel like s**t. i find it easyer to eat for my bodys needs rather than taste your fueling ya body with what it needs to grow and keep lean so i just get it down asap and im ready for the next un. and the extreme mass stuff not great protein lots of fat and over the top cals might put weight on ya but not muscle. id just get a gud protein shake instead u will get better quality protine from it and less carbs fats etc metrex meal replacments always do me but they can get expensive depending on how many u have per day.
> 
> extream itself offer gud products but i just dont hold a lot for mass shakes of any kind just dont see the point everyone seems in such a hurry to put weight on these days and a quick as possible its not good for ur heart body etc and its fooling people in to beliving they are bigger than they are and when it comes time to diet leads to alot of dissapointment. just give ya body what it need and u will go a long way.


wow so extreme mass is rubbish yet you prefer MetRX well thats a new one.....can you please go into detail why you feel the extreme mass is crap....love to know why you feel it has a load of fat seeing it has only 8.5g per 100g....

you give figures of 30-40g protein, 300g-600g of carbs and 0-10g of fats that is a big jump for the carbs....plus your fat range is dire at best it has been proved numerous times that good fats not only help with mass building but also fat loss dieting BB normally use 50g+ of Fat per day so for you to say a guy who wants to bulk should eat less than 10g of fat is confusing......

so to recap can you give me why MetRX protein is better than Extremes protein?

why so little fats?

why so many Carbs?

why do you say calories don't mean nothing seeing as if you eat more calories than you need they turn into fat? plus is this not your point about mass drinks??

Hulksta has a pretty fast metabolism so a Mass drink may actually be of a benefit for him as eating the amount of calories needed to grow would be hard or inpractical.....maybe they have not been great for you as you may have a slower metabolism...

i am very interested in your replies....


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

well if so the pro-6 looks like the best they do but cant really comment as theres no info on whats in it pro,carbs,fat??? scince i base my diet by knowing every gram in my food and products id have to find out more about it first, there carb drink is also good if u cant find the time to fit in all the carbs u need in one meal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thunderman1 said:


> well if so the pro-6 looks like the best they do but cant really comment as theres no info on whats in it pro,carbs,fat??? scince i base my diet by knowing every gram in my food and products id have to find out more about it first, there carb drink is also good if u cant find the time to fit in all the carbs u need in one meal.


that may be but you have not answered any of the questions i asked??

the OP needs calories as you can easily see from his pic he has a fast metabolism so he wants quick easy calories this is where a mass drink comes in.......

what i am now puzzled about is you slate the protein in the Mass drionk but then say the Pro-6 should be ok?? the same type of protein is in both drinks......

that is great about your diet and knowing everything you eat i commend you for that but we are talking about Hulkstas needs not yours so again i ask.....

so to recap can you give me why MetRX protein is better than Extremes protein?

why so little fats?

why so many Carbs?

why do you say calories don't mean nothing seeing as if you eat more calories than you need they turn into fat? plus is this not your point about mass drinks??

Hulksta has a pretty fast metabolism so a Mass drink may actually be of a benefit for him as eating the amount of calories needed to grow would be hard or inpractical.....maybe they have not been great for you as you may have a slower metabolism...


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

so to recap can you give me why MetRX protein is better than Extremes protein?

why so little fats?

why so many Carbs?

why do you say calories don't mean nothing seeing as if you eat more calories than you need they turn into fat? plus is this not your point about mass drinks??

metrx is just suming iv always used tryed them all and its the only one that doesnt come out my ass hole like a cow pat, also they have a large great tasting secection.

i wouldent go so low in fats full time day to day i do take the old omega 3s and fish etc i personally wouldent go any higher than 40 g fat if dieting

i would cycle my carbs daily

day one 300g

two 450

three 250

four 500

and so on

and cals if iv worked my diet out have the weeks infront of me and i know whats going in and out i have never had to add up cals hence why i say they dont matter just over complicate everything.

mass drinks iv neva had problems putting weight on but pals of mine have and did turn to mass drinks they never seen any improvments and ended up with double chins lol

u cant be saying that a mass drink is a better sourse of protein than a gud solid p shake. and i think 8g fat is alot for one meal if ur trying to get shreaded, dont know how many scoops 100gs of the stuff is but 6 scoops a day of the stuff seems like over kill.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I find it really hard to put weight on. When i got extreme mass 2 months ago i added some weight. But i really think extreme mass along with doing my 1st cycle of pro hormones got me to 81kg with hardly putting on any noticable fat.

Since training i have only purchase extreme stuff such as

k-evo

pro-6

bcaa

extreme whey

extreme mass

my extreme products have run out thats why im using a usn product. But end of january its all about extreme products again


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

so does 1 boiled egg have 8 grams protein ??


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

so to recap can you give me why MetRX protein is better than Extremes protein?

why so little fats?

why so many Carbs?

why do you say calories don't mean nothing seeing as if you eat more calories than you need they turn into fat? plus is this not your point about mass drinks??

Hulksta has a pretty fast metabolism so a Mass drink may actually be of a benefit for him as eating the amount of calories needed to grow would be hard or inpractical.....maybe they have not been great for you as you may have a slower metabolism...

the shake he said he only uses extream so i looked on there but there is no info about what is in it so couldent comment was just looking for a gud sourse of protein for him other than mass from extream.

i find there meal replacment work for me never said they were better than extream just better source of protein than the mass gain stuff less fats carbs etc,

when iv wanted to loose weight i found fats to be a major part i would have more at the begining but would taper off at a later stage hulksta stated he wanted to get in shap so less fats aka the currys chip etc he says he eats wont help in this. think my main bit was if he wants to get lean he has to ditch the mass drinks.

carbs again would only be that high for the first month and taper down to suit how i look at the time i find if u start high u dont plato so quick

mass drinks just think there over kill if u take a mass drink and put on 15 lb in a month u havent put 15lb of muscle on u would be lucky to hit 2lb but think people belive the heavyer u are the bigger u are which im sure u know is a load of crap

i had a read your diet and it very sim to myown but i am very basic with mine i find keeping very strict is the only way i can do it.

a boiled egg has 3g fat 6g protein last time i checked


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you see this is where i am confused....you say that 8g of fat in one meal is to much for one meal if your trying to get shredded but this post is in the bulking section that may give you a hint that he is not wanting to get shredded although lets look at this point you have made....my avator is me at the 2008 NABBA West Britain where i won my class and am at approx 5%BF so i guess that would make me shredded yet my fat amounts where 120g per day approx 15g per meal.....you need to do a little more research if you think you cannot get shredded whilst eating fat.....

my point about the source of protein for the Extremem mass well any mass drink infact if you look at the METRX mass drink they use the same source of protein as they do in their protein and MRP drink so yes i can compare the protein between Extreme Mass and their Pro-6 products.....

my main point to all this is that in your first post you said



> extreme mass is like a burgerking tripple whoppermeal x 2 not made to keep u lean its cheap cause its not good quality protine or fats or anything heart attack shake


i have asked and you have not answered why you have said this lets look at the facts first....

1 - a burger king triple whopper meal has 10 times more fat than Extreme mass - so your wrong there

2 - its cheap cause its not good quality protine - please explain? Extreme Nutrition use high quality proteins in all their products being that Extreme is the only UK company to actually independantly test their products i am dying to hear your reason for saying it is crap......

3 - fats or anything heart attack shake - seeing as the Extreme Mass has no Trans fats and only has 50% of the total fats made up from Saturated fats (same as MetRX by the way) can you again explain why the comment about heart attacks.....

can i ask do you actually know anything about good fats and what they bring to the diet of both bulking and dieting bodybuilders.....



thunderman1 said:


> so to recap can you give me why MetRX protein is better than Extremes protein?
> 
> why so little fats?
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

think this post older as the one i read before and now is.

Im on a cut so im just wondering should i carry on lifting heavy for low reps(5 reps) or swap and lift lighter for more reps( 12-15 reps)

I just cant get myself to actually lift light weights as its always been heavy.

and the other post i replyed to was of the same think the mass one was posted at a earlyer time?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

confused now :der:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thunderman1 said:


> i find there meal replacment work for me never said they were better than extream just better source of protein than the mass gain stuff less fats carbs etc,


again i aks why is it a better source of protein??


thunderman1 said:


> when iv wanted to loose weight i found fats to be a major part i would have more at the begining but would taper off at a later stage hulksta stated he wanted to get in shap so less fats aka the currys chip etc he says he eats wont help in this. think my main bit was if he wants to get lean he has to ditch the mass drinks.


 yes but he wants to gain weight mass drinks are just calories and if you look at the extremem mass it is not full of empty calories, if his post was made in the getting lean section then i would agree but it is not........


thunderman1 said:


> carbs again would only be that high for the first month and taper down to suit how i look at the time i find if u start high u dont plato so quick


to be able to constantly lose fat from a physique over time you need to alter many things one of them is carbs but to stop the loss stopping you need to both drop and raise the carbs and fats over time but again the point to this diet is to gain weight not lose it...


thunderman1 said:


> mass drinks just think there over kill if u take a mass drink and put on 15 lb in a month u havent put 15lb of muscle on u would be lucky to hit 2lb but think people belive the heavyer u are the bigger u are which im sure u know is a load of crap


yes but i have seen guys get fat from MRP and protein drinks, if the person in question has a metabolism to deal with Mass drinks then they have a place the problem is that many use them when they have a slower metabolism....



thunderman1 said:


> i had a read your diet and it very sim to myown but i am very basic with mine i find keeping very strict is the only way i can do it


my diet in my journal is not really a diet it is my off season eating plan my diet for my next show starts in 2 weeks where i weigh everything i eat in my eyes unless you do this you never truly know what you are eating and what you can change when things stop....


thunderman1 said:


> the shake he said he only uses extream so i looked on there but there is no info about what is in it so couldent comment was just looking for a gud sourse of protein for him other than mass from extream.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Had the extreme mass 2 months ago. I ve put on some mass to get me to 81kg. Before i had the extreme mass and pro hormones i was roughly 75-77kg. So yes now im on a cut. This is my 1st cut in 3 years...


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes i get that, whats the lable off? is this the pshake un?

i know about dietry fats etc u know your body and me to i know my body would give me the vs if i was putting 120fat in it even good sources of it i lean out around the 15 ish mark im sure u hold a hell of a lot higher,and i know its a ballancing act throwout a diet, again iv been going throw hulkstas posts and they all say he is wanting to cut in at this momment in time i was commenting on his diet on a cutting in point of view, his lack of protein per meal etc and if thats the lable of the extream pshake doesnt that look a healthier one than the mass shakes for sum one wanting to cut in? i was going off his meal plan from this post looking at cutting etc


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

label is from pro 6


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

when i was on extreme mass i was bulking


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes m8 i know that u asked people to comment on ya meal plan it says u were taking the mass pshake hence why i told u to drop it if u wanna cut along with the higher reps cardio eating times, protein per meal etc.

and if u go with the other p shake id suggest getting the carb powder also to use as needed depending what ur intake was that day.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

this is the older post on when i got extreme mass and how much i weighed

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-supplements/28806-extreme-mass.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thunderman1 said:


> yes i get that, whats the lable off? is this the pshake un?


yes it is Pro-6 the info you said was not available



thunderman1 said:


> i know about dietry fats etc u know your body and me to i know my body would give me the vs if i was putting 120fat in it even good sources of it i lean out around the 15 ish mark im sure u hold a hell of a lot higher,and i know its a ballancing act throwout a diet, again iv been going throw hulkstas posts and they all say he is wanting to cut in at this momment in time i was commenting on his diet on a cutting in point of view, his lack of protein per meal etc and if thats the lable of the extream pshake doesnt that look a healthier one than the mass shakes for sum one wanting to cut in? i was going off his meal plan from this post looking at cutting etc


i have skimmed through this thread and i cannot see where he has said he wants to cut? in this thread he has said many times that he finds it hard to put weight on hence my answers.......

you seem to be answering as if he was you by saying he should use not alot of fat yes you may not benefit from high amounts of fat but what to say he would not??

now i ask again several times you have slated the Extreme Mass product at one point comparing it to a big whopper from burger king i have asked how you can do this when the burger has more than 80g fat and the Extremem Mass only 8g??

i have also asked why you have said the protein source in MetRX is superior to Extreme Mass

so your answers to the above are??


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

PScarb said:


> now i ask again several times you have slated the Extreme Mass product at one point comparing it to a big whopper from burger king i have asked how you can do this when the burger has more than 80g fat and the Extremem Mass only 8g??


Not only did he say its like a big whopper but he also said 2 x big whoppers. lol

so extreme mass has 160g of bad fats.....lol


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

quote.*Had the extreme mass 2 months ago. I ve put on some mass to get me to 81kg. Before i had the extreme mass and pro hormones i was roughly 75-77kg. **So yes now im on a cut**. This is my 1st cut in 3 years...*

quote.PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CRITIQUE

yes i was answering as if it was me coz its what has worked for me, and he was asking for advise on diet.

didnt slate extream at all was going by the 1000 cal per shake thing. as i may not count cals myself, but know that 1000 cal x2 for two meals is to much per day for getting shredded.

never said metrx was superior i said its what i use and keep using as it works with my body and digestive systerm better than most others.never said it was superior to Extreme Mass but for cutting any pshake would work better with a diet than a weight gain. brands aside i dont care if its extream or meterx or myoplex or what ever, if it has what i want in it and doesnt give me the shits ill go with it, its as simple as that u choise your food for your needs at the time and if sumthing gives me wht i need and tastes great then why would i use anthing else?

as fore the fats u seen the guys diet and he says he has put unwanted weight on scince using the diet and wants to get cut i wouldent advise a guy who has never done it before to use a high fat diet its just not the way it works for me as he prob has never had 120g per day in his life so how would uping his fats improve his chances of loosing weight? hence giving my two sence worth just like yourself.

the guy asked for advice so he now has two diffrent views on the matter and will prob get alot more its down to him what good and bad bits he takes from it all to work out a diet for himself. and really would u use weight gain regardles of make if u wanted to get cut for the first time??

bodybuildings alabout getting facts info and using yourself to cum up with a plan that will work for your self theres no defo diet that will work for everyone all the time so he has to pick out the bad points of his diet and improve for his goals which as he has said above is cutting alll i suggested was sorting his times out upping his protein intake for each meal incleasing/decresing his carbs and keeping a tab on what kind and the amount of fats he puts in and when, i dont see this as bad advise i never said he had to follow the letter to the tee, he asked for advise and got it. hope theres not much more to reply to coz i think iv overtrained my fingers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hold onmate yes you did slate Extreme on a few ocasions you said



> they used a poor protein source unlike MetRX


you compared their Extreme Mass to 2 big whopper burgers and said it was a Heart attack shake you think this is a good thing to say??

plus if your going to say something then i suggest you get the number correct as the xtreme Mass shake is under 500cals per shake not a 1000.....

this above got me annoyed for a number of reasons one of them being i am sponsored by Extreme and put some of my success down to their products the onther reason is this is my board and i won't have slanderouse posts about any supplement company and at the end of the day you did say the above things and all of them are not true.....

i am sure you have been able to build a decent physique for yourself with MetRX but do not slate any other supplement product to the degree you have in this thread again please.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was on Extreme mass when i was bulking. I would not drink it now because im trying to cut. Its not 1000 cals per drink. I was adding 4 scoops plus 500ml milk to make it over 1000 cals. I only made it to 1000 cals for a week and only having it once a day. Still 1 of the best tasting drinks ive ever tastied


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

quote.Im getting more extreme mass because i have run out in just a month of having it. ( 500 - 1000 CALORIES PER DRINK DEPENDING ON HOW MANY SCOOPS I HAVE )

that was guys post said he uses 3 scoops the 1000 was his top figure not my words went off what he said, i do not slate extream at all had pall who promoted a few years back graham simmie of newcastle he said the same as u its gud stuff and bought by the box load, i just dont rate weight gain full stop if u train well and eat well etc a gud quality p shake should do anyone, but for me im a stikkler i stick with what works for me, if its not broken dont fix it! iv always had gud gains and loss with what i use like yourself so why wouldent i suggest it to some one else, and again only reason i put him off the weight gain is exactly that its weight gain he said he was cutting up! and the way his diet was he was hitting one in the morning one before bed and training twice a week will this get him cut up? is hitting a shake with 500-1000 cals before bed and first thing in the moring gonna get him lean? the question was his i thought i was giving sound advice? once more its the product i dont like not the company.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i was on mass months ago.....


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope thats it the nows


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

??????????


----------

